# Illinois Police Help Sick Boy's Wish Come True



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*by SHEILA AHERN *
_Chicago Daily Herald_









Little Will Cacini knows whales have belly buttons.
Go ahead, ask him.
Because when you're 3 years old, spend months in the hospital, and are a huge fan of whales, you pick up on a few things. His parents have read him books on whales. He has stuffed whale animals and has seen "Free Willy" about 100 times.
About a year ago, Will was diagnosed with a rare form of leukemia and given a 50-50 chance of survival. He lives in the Scarsdale neighborhood in Arlington Heights with his parents, Mike and Amy, and three older siblings, Michael, 12, Jonah, 8, and Elly, 7. This year, Will spent Christmas, New Year's Eve and Easter in the hospital. One time, he spent 28 days in a row there.
A few weeks ago and thanks to about $5,000 raised by the Arlington Heights Police Department, Will and his family went to Sea World and the San Diego Zoo though the Make-A-Wish foundation.
"Will actually asked the (whale) trainer where the whale's belly button was," said Amy Cacini, Will's mom. "Most 3-year-olds wouldn't know that, but we had a lot of time to read books in the hospital." 
After raising $5,000 at a April 2005 rooftop party at a Chicago Cubs game, the Arlington Heights Police Department told the Make-A- Wish Foundation it wanted to sponsor an Arlington Heights kid, said officer Jim McGrath. 
The owner of Mount Prospect's Gail's Carriage Inn Pancake House, which will be moving into the Grandma Sally's Restaurant spot in Des Plaines, also pitched in, McGrath said.
"Turns out, we got Will, who is Julie Smith's grandson," McGrath said. "We had no idea. But we wanted to do something other than donate money." 
Julie Smith works in village's legal department and has worked for the village for 27 years. When Village Prosecutor Ernest R. Blomquist was honored last month, one of the first people he thanked was Smith. 
The police department rallied 10 Arlington Heights squad cars and more than 20 Arlington Heights police officers to escort Will and his family from their home to the highway on the way to the airport about 5:45 a.m. Nov. 4. 
"When I saw them I cried out loud," Amy said. "It was so nice and we've been through so much. For them to come out for us, it meant a lot." Even though it was early, drivers pulled over and wondered what all the commotion was about. "I'm sure people were like, "Who's that, the president?' " Amy said. "I thought, "Nope, it's Will.'" "I was crying, everyone was crying," Smith added. "It was magical. My little grandson got his wish." Today, Will is in remission and doing better, Amy said. "He's been a real trouper," she said. "He doesn't understand remission or what 50 percent means. He just likes being a kid."
Will will return to the hospital often for tests. If his leukemia returns, the family will probably travel to Milwaukee for a bone marrow transplant. Until then, Will's family is hoping the calendar days pass quickly. The more time Will is leukemia-free, the better. One year is a time to celebrate. Five years, and Will's pretty much in the clear. 
"Usually parents don't want to time pass quickly," Amy said. "But sometimes I do."

Copyright 2005 LexisNexis, a division of Reed Elsevier Inc. All rights reserved.
Terms and Conditions | Privacy Policy​


----------

